

Why do people love to hate Microsoft - credo
http://www.zdnet.co.uk/blogs/500-words-into-the-future-10014052/why-do-we-love-to-hate-microsoft-10017855/

======
Aaronontheweb
I think there's a large number of people, on HN and elsewhere, who just think
it's fashionable to rip on Microsoft. Read through a number of posts on this
very site about MSFT and that much is abundantly clear.

